
Show HN: Python DiskCache – Django Compatible Cache Library - gjenks
http://www.grantjenks.com/docs/diskcache/?utm_source=hn
======
gjenks
Author here. I created this because the filebased cache backend that ships
with Django is really broken for caches with more than 1,000 keys. The design
of DiskCache is based on SQLite and the filesystem which is a pretty solid
combination. Frequent cache reads are stored in shared memory-mapped files
while remaining thread and process safe. That makes lookups faster than
networked options like memcached and redis.

~~~
mdomans
Is your point here to deliver better than dummy/file cache for Django for
development purposes?

Because I can't see how file based cache can replace cache for distributed
server farms.

Another question: what's the impact of extra I/O due to memory mapped files?

